# Martial arts in paphos



## krisz (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello to all. please help me to find some martial arts gyms in paphos.
I'm interesting for
BOXING
KRAV MAGA
MMA
please help me..i need informations asap


----------



## bgouldson (Jan 8, 2013)

hi there  just wondering if you had any luck in finding mma in paphos as i am moving there in the next month or so ? i have already got 5 years experince in mma but had to come out of it due too injury but i am alot better now . just need to get back into shape and start training agian .

Be much appreciated to hear back from you


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

There is a boxing club by the Papantonious in Paphos town (not the harbour papantonious but the one in town).

When I called them last year for details they said training is Mon, Tues and Thursday, 18:30>20:30, for 45 euros a month.

So far I haven't tried it out, partially because I rather train MMA than boxing (their sign says Kickboxing, but on phone he said boxing-only) and partially because 45 euros is quite much for me.


----------



## bgouldson (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah tbh I would rather train mma as I have already got the experience  also the training side of things are more intense but thank you very much  do you now live in Cyprus ?? 

Many thanks 

Brian


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

Gotcha, I'm afraid there's no MMA training in Paphos.

Yep, in Paphos.


----------



## bgouldson (Jan 8, 2013)

Ok thanks , that a disappointment lol well me and my partner is moving to paphos In a months time , what is it like for getting work ?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

bgouldson said:


> Ok thanks , that a disappointment lol well me and my partner is moving to paphos In a months time , what is it like for getting work ?


A simple review of similar recent posts on here will tell you that getting work will be difficult and all you are likely to find are low paid jobs. 

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

bgouldson said:


> Ok thanks , that a disappointment lol well me and my partner is moving to paphos In a months time , what is it like for getting work ?


Hi Brian, I notice that on another forum you talk about coming over in Februaury for a holiday to have a look around. I take it from this that you havn't yet been and don't have jobs to come to?
I would recommend that before you make any firm plans for the move that you do have a fact finding holiday to determine whether there is any work in whatever line of work you do. 
If you do come over without jobs make sure that you have a good back up fund behind you to tide you over for several months and keep a fund for return air fares to one side in case things don't work out as hoped.
Too many people come over without jobs, spend all their money and find themselves stranded here penniless and having to beg family at home to send them money for air fairs home.

Good luck in whatever you do.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## bgouldson (Jan 8, 2013)

Myself and my partner are coming over with about £8000, but from day one we are going to be on the job hunt. If we get down to £4000 and still don't have jobs then it will be bye bye Cyprus. To be honest we are not particular fussy and we both have various working experience, as long as we can pay the bills  fingers crossed!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

bgouldson said:


> Myself and my partner are coming over with about £8000, but from day one we are going to be on the job hunt. If we get down to £4000 and still don't have jobs then it will be bye bye Cyprus. To be honest we are not particular fussy and we both have various working experience, as long as we can pay the bills  fingers crossed!!


Thats a good plan if you stick to it. At least you are not coming over without a penny to your names like so many others do.

Good luck.


----------



## bgouldson (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you  I really hope it works out as well  were both excited just wanna new start to life and meet new people  thank you for the advice much appreciated


----------



## andyman2012 (May 20, 2012)

MMA will be starting at the paphos Muai Thai gym in April if thats any help


----------

